# Well I'm back on here! yay!



## MReit (May 10, 2009)

After a LONG week of finishing (well atleast half of it) the fence. The cows are out and more then satisfied. They were scared of crossing the creek at first, so I jumped across and they eagarly followed. Now of course this would have went faster if I wouldn't have put all the insulators and fence wire up myself, but DH didn't really seem to offer either. Atleast he chainsawed the multiflora for me  Oh well, atleast I know its done and done right (sometimes I hate being a perfectionist like my dad). I definately need more cows though, cause mine won't beable to keep up with the grass.I did miss reading up on things though, IMMG has kept me a little updated. So I hope everyone has been having a good week!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 10, 2009)

I thought you and IMMG were coming up to get Twinkle.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 10, 2009)

kitty you would be shocked bigtime if they showed up to get twinkle  not touching the need more cows.because im going to look at some cows fri afternoon.then to the sale sat morning.an i have cow fever bad an have to come home empty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 10, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty you would be shocked bigtime if they showed up to get twinkle  not touching the need more cows.because im going to look at some cows fri afternoon.then to the sale sat morning.an i have cow fever bad an have to come home empty.


I would really like to know how they got the address but, would love to meet them.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 10, 2009)

getting the addy is easy if they know your name an the town you live close to.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 10, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> getting the addy is easy if they know your name an the town you live close to.


That's just it. I don't think either of them do.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 10, 2009)

well then i dont know.


----------



## MReit (May 10, 2009)

oh yes, IMMG told me about your lil girl, how sweet! I couldn't have the heart to take her, cause I know if anyone would take mine well, there's nothing 10 hungry pigs couldn't do!  I currently have 15 of those lil dears mooing for me when I get to work, so lately I've been getting my cuteness fix. Congrats!  Roadtrip would be cool, but I roadtrip on motorcycles and I don't think my mom would go for that..haha


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 10, 2009)

Kitty, 
MReit spent a year or so living/working in Minneapolis and her big sis spent two years at UWRiver Falls, so we do have a clue about the dairy state  Your highways are at least straight, unlike PA's winding cowpaths.
MReit is currently helping a neighboring Jersey breeder with his calf raising and is in 7th heaven with lil brown babies.  She's already got her favorite picked out!

And sure, we could find you. SIL is an expert data miner!

Wynedot, we were also talking about our Jerseys that ended up in Texas. Unfortunately, MReit lost her official Jersey junior affiliations when she turned 21 and can't get into the database anymore  and neither of us can recall the farm name. SHe had emailed them a few times looking for info but they never responded. This was 3 yrs ago or so. A lot of things can happen in farming in that time.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 11, 2009)

In 1995 we drove out to Vermont with one of the SIL's and her husband. So, I know how winding the roads out that way can be. And if you live in the mountains,  Not only did they follow a drunk snake they went over cliffs! I was glad I wasn't driving when we rounded the corner and the road disappeared.


----------



## MReit (May 11, 2009)

Oh I agree! I was in Vermont a year ago? Went out for the National Milking Shorthorn convention with my best friend, roads were crazy but the scenery was outstanding!  my favorite calf is too old for a Spring calf class, go figure.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 11, 2009)

the jersey dairy im thinking of is still running.the sons took it over when the old man retired.his son in law sold his jersey dairy out a few years ago because he didnt have time to keep up with it.


----------

